# Trigger tomorrow, have been told to stop menopur - worried



## elisabethforum (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm doing by first cycle of IVF and has been going well.  Scan today (day 11 menopur 150) showed 18 follicles ranging 11-22mm but lots of them at the lower end (13-15).  Oestradiol today more then 10000.  I feel fine. 

I'm booked for EC on monday and will take ovitrelle tomorrow night.  I've been told to stop the FSH after tonight as the oestradiol is a bit high, but I'm really worried that many of the follicles then won't be big enough.  Will the follicles grow if I only take ovitrelle?

Pretty down about this as it had looked like they'd all be coming up to 18 on Monday. We have male factor issues and are doing ICSI so I really need as many mature eggs as possible.

Thanks for any advice from someone who's been through this before.

L x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello

I have had 2 cycles of ICSI, 
On both cycles i stopped the stimming drugs eg Menopur the day before the trigger in your case ovitrelle

The trigger will give a final boost to the follicles 

We did ICSi, the first time we got 4 eggs and resulted in my son
the second time we got 6 eggs 

 for your trigger tomorrow and upcoming egg collection heres hoping you get some lovely ripe eggs 

Donna


----------



## elisabethforum (Dec 14, 2012)

Dear Donna,

Thanks so much for taking the time to reply. 

it does seem to be quite common to stop the fsh at this stage, but I'm just worried my follicles aren't quite there yet. Let's hope the Ovitrelle does its stuff! 

Lisa


----------



## shelleysugar (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi L
I had a similar experience on this cycle so just thought I'd respond.  I had 22 follicles and because they were worried about OHSS I had to stop the Menopur early.  I did the Ovitrelle trigger shot and they managed to retrieve 13 mature eggs at EC.  I hope that makes you feel better.  There will always be a few that aren't mature or follicles that don't contain eggs etc.  They will be more concerned with your oestradiol levels - mine had to be below 12000 to have EC.  I reached 9000 and when I stopped taking Menopur it went up a bit more and then levelled out, which was a relief.  Best of luck and try not to worry.  I hope EC goes well on Monday.

Shelleysugar x


----------



## nic32 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi elisabeth

I'm scheduled for EC on Monday too and have my ovitrelle all ready for tonight.... Eeek!

Your follies sound perfect! Ive got 11 ranging from 12-20 - I was told that the ovitrelle gives them an extra little boost too so try not to worry too much ...easier said than done maybe!?

I know it may not feel like it for everyone but I find this bit the most exciting bit of the cycle (and nerve wracking lol) - we've spent weeks building up to this and we've made it   

Wishing you the very best of luck for Monday XX


----------



## elisabethforum (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone.  I've spoken to my clinic as well today and am reassured.  Time to stop over analysing I think.

Good luck on Monday to you too nic.

L x


----------



## elisabethforum (Dec 14, 2012)

Just to follow up, I ended up getting 13 eggs (from 18 follicles) of which 12 were mature and suitable for ICSI (actually IMSI in our case).

Have just spoken to the embryologist and heard that all 12 have fertilised so I'm really pleased.  Provisional day 3 transfer booked but it would be really great to get to blasts.

Thanks everyone for the reassurance and wishing you all lots of luck.  It really is a roller coaster.

Xx


----------



## nic32 (Oct 25, 2011)

That's great news!  

We got 11 and 5 fertilised which given our past record is really good going for us. 
How are you feeling today? I've not been too good to be honest, I don't remember feeling quite so sore the last 2 times but I guess there's been a fair bit of prodding and poking down there this last year so maybe it's to be expected? 

Praying for some lovely healthy embryos and a BFP for both of us xx


----------



## SarahE83 (Mar 15, 2012)

That's a great result! I had to stim a bit longer to get more of mine over the level, but I also got 13 and 12 were mature  Only 7 fertilised, so your numbers are really good. Nothing wrong with a 3day transfer though.... mine is currently having a good kick at my bladder


----------



## elisabethforum (Dec 14, 2012)

Great news nic.  I am feeling ok today, although maybe it's all relative to yesterday when I was feeling pretty awful. I don't think general anaesthetics agree with me - amazed I managed not to vomit in the taxi on the way home.  Was really quite sore but settling now, hopefully you'll feel better soon as well.  And yes, just starting to let myself hope a little so I'm hoping for you too!

Sarah, exactly the same egg numbers.  I"ll definitely remember your little one if we go for a 3 day transfer. Thanks.

Xx


----------



## shelleysugar (Jul 25, 2011)

Congratulations L - Great numbers - snap with 13 eggs! Best of luck with this cycle  

Shelleysugar x


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Just to add my two pence, I also didn't have Menopur on the day of the Ovitrelle, they had seen 18 follicles and collected 12 mature eggs.
Being an egg sharer I got 6, 4 fertilized and all made it to 5 day blasto stage.
One got transferred, but a week later I developed OHSS symptoms.
In my case OHSS was triggered by the pregnancy hormones, as I found out a couple of days later with a BFP!

I then spent nearly 2 weeks in hospital and only just returned to work. I am still hugely bloated and feeling very uncomfortable.

So, just watch out in case you get pregnant - if you develop any abdominal swelling (I thought I was just constipated at first) and vomiting, just go straight to A&E!
Best of luck! xo


----------

